# Handgun for wife



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

My wife has agreed to come with me and take the CHL course. She has never held or shot a weapon until we stopped by Academy and asked the salesman to let her experience holding some handguns. She is a small woman with small hands and liked the smaller grip and light weight handguns.

My question is, due to her inexperience should we be looking at revolvers, semi, or automatic handguns for her. She is going to need plenty of practice and patience in handling a firearm.

We looked at a Rugar LCP380 but I'm confused after I read the post about the Rugar LC380, same gun or different?

I would appreciate any input from you guys as the last time I held or fired a handgun or rifle was 1968.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I vote revolver.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

My advice, do not listen to the guys at the counter at places like Academy and Cabelas. A smaller shop with good staff is much better for this endeavor. Let her handle as many pistols as she can. If she is going to get a semi-auto she should see if she can pull the slide back. 
Anyone who reflexively says get a snub nose revolver is just repeating something they have always heard. A snubby may be what she needs, but it may not be best for her.
My wife shot a Ruger LCR 38 for several years but recently went to a Glock 43. 
Those decisions were hers, based on handling and trying several guns first.
I teach defensive handgun and rifle part time. I see a bunch of women show up at classes with pink pistols that their husbands bought for them because they were pink. These guns invariably have horrible triggers and ergonomics making it very difficult for the ladies to be successful. 
Recently this happened in a class where a guy bought his wife a pink Ruger LC9. This is a competent physically fit woman, she couldn't hit anything. I tried the gun myself and was shocked at how any modern company could sell such a POS. I loaned her one of my Glock 19s and she did great after that. She later bought a Glock19 as her carry gun.

Good luck and if I can be of any help just let me know.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Don't go with the LCP. I have a couple of them. They are not comfortable to shoot. She will need to shoot a lot to become competent with a firearm. 

When I met my wife many years ago she had never shot a handgun either. I bought her a S&W model 36 38 spl. revolver. She still has it and will not take anything else. Easy to operate and will do the job with the right ammunition.

My Daughter on the other hand likes and shoots semi-autos well. I gave her a LCP for the car, and a HK USP full size 9mm for her house gun. She has a lot more experience with handguns than her mom who will not go shoot with us.

I am not a big fan of the .380 as a defense gun (I'm sure many will disagree). Heavy winter clothes will slow that bullet substantially. I plan on exchanging her LCP with a S&W MP Shield .40 when we have a little time for her to practice with it. If she does not like the .40 I will give her another 9mm.

Just my thoughts
Shallow


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

S&W 642 airweight stainless (kicks less than the alloy cuz it is a little heavier) 38 special.
Do a trigger job before she ever shoots it.
The CHL class is not proper training in self defense. Take a class in self defense.....every year.

My woman is silly small with cartoon like baby small hands.....


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

sgrem said:


> S&W 642 airweight stainless (kicks less than the alloy cuz it is a little heavier) 38 special.
> Do a trigger job before she ever shoots it.
> *The CHL class is not proper training in self defense. Take a class in self defense.....every year.
> *
> My woman is silly small with cartoon like baby small hands.....


THIS!!!! x1000000000000000000


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The snub nose revolver is often the right choice for anyone who is new to guns and doesn't have time to practice before beginning to carry. The revolver is the most simple and " automatic" to shoot gun there is. Truly as simple as point and shoot. No failure to eject issues to learn how to clear, etc. If the trigger is not good, a trigger job is a very cheap option. 

No doubt a semi auto can be a better option, but only if the person has the time to become proficient in "operating" the gun. Which is rack slide, clear the chamber, load mag, etc.

When/if you have to use the weapon is not the time to realize that you can't even get it off safety, etc which can be a real issue in times of high stress. Practice to the point that "operating" the weapon is automatic is the only cure for confusion during times of high stress.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

RB II said:


> The snub nose revolver is often the right choice for anyone who is new to guns and doesn't have time to practice before beginning to carry. The revolver is the most simple and " automatic" to shoot gun there is. Truly as simple as point and shoot. No failure to eject issues to learn how to clear, etc. If the trigger is not good, a trigger job is a very cheap option.
> 
> No doubt a semi auto can be a better option, but only if the person has the time to become proficient in "operating" the gun. Which is rack slide, clear the chamber, load mag, etc.
> 
> When/if you have to use the weapon is not the time to realize that you can't even get it off safety, etc which can be a real issue in times of high stress. Practice to the point that "operating" the weapon is automatic is the only cure for confusion during times of high stress.


 Absolutely correct.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have an LCP. Unless you are shooting less than 5 yards, it's pretty much worthless. Definitely wouldn't want to use it for the shooting portion of the CHL course.

Make sure you get her something that is simple to use. None of my carry pistols have a safety. All I have to do is pull the trigger, and it goes bang.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

You should go to the range and rent some guns. Choose a revolver, a glock, a CZ75 or clone, Sig with SA.

Find a pistol she'll be comfortable handling otherwise she will not want to practice with it.

I let my wife use my J-frame SW revolver at the range and she hasn't wanted to go back.

I started my daughter out on a CZ75 clone (pink) and she comes to the range every week.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

One other point to be made for the 38 pistol is that you don't have to use the +P ammo, you can load it down with 38 wad cutters for practice. Load with hotter "self defense" ammo when carrying. Makes it much more pleasant to practice. 

My wife carries a S&W 340, the airlite 357 version. Super trigger and will shoot a multitude of ammo. Though she has never shot 357 in it and probably never will.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RB II said:


> The snub nose revolver is often the right choice for anyone who is new to guns and doesn't have time to practice before beginning to carry. The revolver is the most simple and " automatic" to shoot gun there is. Truly as simple as point and shoot. No failure to eject issues to learn how to clear, etc. If the trigger is not good, a trigger job is a very cheap option.
> 
> No doubt a semi auto can be a better option, but only if the person has the time to become proficient in "operating" the gun. Which is rack slide, clear the chamber, load mag, etc.
> 
> When/if you have to use the weapon is not the time to realize that you can't even get it off safety, etc which can be a real issue in times of high stress. Practice to the point that "operating" the weapon is automatic is the only cure for confusion during times of high stress.


X2

Revolver just point and pull the trigger.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife carries a 38 smith air weight hammer less and she can get all rounds off from inside her purse. An automatic will almost surly jam after the first 
Get her some defensive training too...very important.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

While trying to work the slide on the 380, I noticed she was having a little trouble with it. Starting to lean toward a revolver, but like the idea of renting a couple of different guns at the range. Self-defense class is a given.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

DannyMac said:


> While trying to work the slide on the 380, I noticed she was having a little trouble with it. Starting to lean toward a revolver, but like the idea of renting a couple of different guns at the range. Self-defense class is a given.


When/if she decides to move toward a semi auto, have her use leather gloves. Thin driving or shooting gloves will work. The edges on a pistol hurt their hands and the gloves will stop that and let them actually work the slide to be able to learn how.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know how the Walther ccp shoots, but my wife said that gun feels the best in her hands. It is designed for smaller framed shooters with an easy to rack slide.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I just recently bought a Springfield Armory XDS in 9mm for my spouse. She hasn't shot it yet so I don't know how well it feels. One thing I like about it, and this is for anyone who is getting a little long in the tooth, is the grip safety. You have to grip it properly, just like a 1911, for it to go bang. The chances of a negligent discharge are smaller for someone who doesn't have much experience.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Definitely take her to a range that rents and let her shoot. She'll know right away if she wants to do this and which gun she likes. What works for one person doesn't always work for another. This will save you A LOT of money and grief down the road.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't get a lcp ever. I have a few lc9. Basic same thing except the 9mm version. Not a great shooting gun but good for a pocket pistol. The lc9 is a tad big bigger and fits the hand better. The size of gun all depends on how you will carry. Bigger guns shoot better but are harder to carry. Like anything it is a balance of what is important to you. You need a gun that can't shoot well and still want to carry. If you don't have it then it is not the perfect gun for you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

While I understand letting the shooter select their weapon, one session at the range isn't going to provide enough time with a gun to properly make a selection. Say she likes a Totally unreliable and POS gun? Would you let that be her personal protection? What if a gun fits her hand/eye but she can't rack the slide? 

In my opinion and experience, some things are best left to " buy what is best for the scenario" and learn to use it? Just my 2 cents on that.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

RB II said:


> While I understand letting the shooter select their weapon, one session at the range isn't going to provide enough time with a gun to properly make a selection. *Say she likes a Totally unreliable and POS gun?* Would you let that be her personal protection? What if a gun fits her hand/eye but she can't rack the slide?
> 
> In my opinion and experience, some things are best left to " *buy what is best for the scenario" *and learn to use it? Just my 2 cents on that.


That is where you step in and tell her that it is a POS. There are very many choices out there. The Ruger LC series of semi autos are very reliable but a novice shooter is going to have hell hitting anything with one. A snub nose 38 is simple and easy to use but is slow to reload and many women can easily master the mechanics of a semi-auto quickly, others, not so much.

As far as the buy what is best for the scenario, what is the scenario? 3 guys breaking into the home at night while the husband is at the deer lease? is a 5 shot snub nose the tool for that job? 
Is a 1911 too heavy? Is a Glock 42 in .380 caliber enough gun? Is she old or young? Is she dedicated to learning the skills needed or does she just want the comfort that having a gun nearby provides?

My wife keeps a G19 with weapon light and 33 round magazine in her nightstand. She doesn't want to have to reload if she has a break in while I am out of town working. She also attends professional training at least once per year in addition to regular practice....

Any gun is better than no gun but a little time spent looking and feeling and shooting prior to purchasing goes a long way in the confidence of the lady shooter.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

sgrem said:


> S&W 642 airweight stainless (kicks less than the alloy cuz it is a little heavier) 38 special.
> Do a trigger job before she ever shoots it.
> The CHL class is not proper training in self defense. Take a class in self defense.....every year.
> 
> My woman is silly small with cartoon like baby small hands.....


Did the same for my wife. Bought a S&W 642 Airweight at AGR in Cypress. Did some minor trigger work (springs) which has helped her keep groups pretty tight at 7 yds, and well inside the target at 10. She has confidence in the gun, and really shoots the piece well. 
She wanted NOTHING to do with an auto. She believes in the K.I.S.S. Method.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I re-read the OP's statement and after missing this tidbit



> I would appreciate any input from you guys *as the last time I held or fired a handgun or rifle was 1968.*


I'm changing my advice. If you rent or borrow a weapon. Make sure you fully understand it's operation before using.

Also, I think, the desire for a LTC license doesn't mean the person will likely carry. My situation was similar to the OP's. I did get a CHL license but it has taken over a year and over 50+ trips to the range to get where I feel confident and proficient enough to carry safely. (I still don't)


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Thanks fellas for all your input, I let me wife read the posts and we have decided to spend time at the range with friends who have a variety of handguns and let her squeeze off a few rounds and learn how to fire a weapon. I think the more we go to the range, the more confident she will become. 

After she becomes comfortable and has the confidence we then can look to purchase a handgun and take the test.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

bigdav160 said:


> I re-read the OP's statement and after missing this tidbit
> 
> I'm changing my advice. If you rent or borrow a weapon. Make sure you fully understand it's operation before using.
> 
> Also, I think, the desire for a LTC license doesn't mean the person will likely carry. My situation was similar to the OP's. I did get a CHL license but it has taken over a year and over 50+ trips to the range to get where I feel confident and proficient enough to carry safely. (I still don't)


Why? Do you not trust yourself with a firearm? Do firearms make you uneasy? Just curious.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> Why? Do you not trust yourself with a firearm? Do firearms make you uneasy? Just curious.


Unlike most of y'all in this group, I didn't have many opportunities to hunt or fish growing up.

I didn't take up fishing until I was 40

I didn't start shooting until I was 54. My skill improved greatly when I discovered I was left eye dominant and switched to left hand shooting.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

bigdav160 said:


> Unlike most of y'all in this group, I didn't have many opportunities to hunt or fish growing up.
> 
> I didn't take up fishing until I was 40
> 
> I didn't start shooting until I was 54. My skill improved greatly when I discovered I was left eye dominant and switched to left hand shooting.


I was not poking any fun at you; I hope you didn't take it that way. Keep doing what you are doing now and as you get more comfortable around them, you won't leave home without one.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I never thought about a "home defense" weapon for a woman. I always think of a female in a parking lot, or shopping or just out and about and alone. Most do not have enough experience (I say most not all) to operate a auto of any kind. The point and pull the trigger(revolver) either in or out of a purse in my opinion is the only answer. In such a stressful situation things go bad quick not just for women either. Jus sayin.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Charlie, I am with you. I am concerned about her when she is out away from the house. 

Our home defense is a cut down 870 12 ga. She knows how the release the slide and jack it after shooting. Holds 8. If she runs though those, she knows how to load the magazine. 

Back up to that is an easily accessible AR, she knows how to jam a mag in it and drop the slide. 30 round mags times a bunch.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

DannyMac said:


> Thanks fellas for all your input, I let me wife read the posts and we have decided to spend time at the range with friends who have a variety of handguns and let her squeeze off a few rounds and learn how to fire a weapon. I think the more we go to the range, the more confident she will become.
> 
> After she becomes comfortable and has the confidence we then can look to purchase a handgun and take the test.


Excellent! Good luck.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> I never thought about a "home defense" weapon for a woman. I always think of a female in a parking lot, or shopping or just out and about and alone. Most do not have enough experience (I say most not all) to operate a auto of any kind. The point and pull the trigger(revolver) either in or out of a purse in my opinion is the only answer. In such a stressful situation things go bad quick not just for women either. Jus sayin.


Charlie, I know a lot of women who would tell you that you are wrong. A lot of women are shooting now and are very competent with semi-autos.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Charlie, I know a lot of women who would tell you that you are wrong. A lot of women are shooting now and are very competent with semi-autos.


No doubt you are correct but if you look close I said most (not all). I stick by that. Certainly a lot of women are great with autos but I bet the majority are not. This applies to some men also.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Worth a look and try is the Walter PK 380. Both of my daughters picked it over others. They have no issues with loading, pulling slide or managing the recoil. Nice gun and very accurate.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Our resident 2cool artist..Reel Girl...just put a Sig 38 brand new never fired in the classifieds...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1757210

One hint for the ladies and semi autos.. Quit trying to pull the slide back with your left hand..just hang on to the slide with the left and PUSH with the right hand which is holding the gun... Mucho easier.....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Charlie, I know a lot of women who would tell you that you are wrong. A lot of women are shooting now and are very competent with semi-autos.


Fact is you shoot and train and practice 1000x more than most. Therefore you are in a circle of folks that shoot also. And with a lot of women that shoot a lot.

MOST women who want to carry simply will never practice and train to that level and with enough frequency or consistently be dedicated to that ongoing training to be proficient. Most don't have the desire to want that training either.

We shoot a lot. My family is big time gun owners and big time in the hunting and shooting sports. I would strongly recommend against an auto for every woman in my family.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Fact is you shoot and train and practice 1000x more than most. Therefore you are in a circle of folks that shoot also. And with a lot of women that shoot a lot.
> 
> MOST women who want to carry simply will never practice and train to that level and with enough frequency or consistently be dedicated to that ongoing training to be proficient. Most don't have the desire to want that training either.
> 
> We shoot a lot. My family is big time gun owners and big time in the hunting and shooting sports. I would strongly recommend against an auto for every woman in my family.


 You are 100% correct. My point was that you just can't say "get her a snub nose". It depends on the woman in question.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jim

You are correct but my post was directed to most women not all. Always exceptions. Obvious that the original posters wife was not an experienced shooter. Not to say she could not become one.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

igo320 said:


> Worth a look and try is the Walter PK 380. Both of my daughters picked it over others. They have no issues with loading, pulling slide or managing the recoil. Nice gun and very accurate.


Yes but lowering the hammer if desired makes some uncomfortable. The magazine release can be a bear. No external slide lock. Very awkward to disengage safety while maintaining a firing grip. Very easy to load magazines, easy to rack slide, and recoil is mild. Very fun gun to shoot but expensive compared to 9mm. Not picking on you as I love those little guns but the main point is to let her pick. P.S. my girl is not a super devoted shooter but can work her full size M&P like a boss!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I always think of a female in a parking lot, or shopping or just out and about and alone. Most do not have enough experience (I say most not all) to operate a auto of any kind. The point and pull the trigger(revolver) either in or out of a purse in my opinion is the only answer.


Exactly right Charlie. I have never and would never start any woman with a semi-auto pistol for more reasons that I really want to type.

The good thing about teaching a woman to shoot is that most of them listen to what you have to say since they for the most part are ignorant of firearms in general.

I'm not talking about the g/f or wife of a hunter/shooter that has been hunting and shooting with her b/f or husband but the ones who have never shot a firearm much less a handgun.

I started the women I taught to shoot with a S&W Model 17 or a pre 17 version in .22LR. When they were proficient, safe and comfortable with the .22 we moved to the S&W Model 14 in .38 Special...shot it for a number of sessions and when they were ready we moved to a S&W Model 586 with .38 Specials and when they were all snug and comfy with that heavier revolver I'd put some .357 Magnum rounds in and let them shoot those.

Most of the women would turn up their nose at the .357 because it was too loud and had more recoil than the .38. Point is though that they were hitting what they were aiming at with both cartridges. Just because it was louder and kicked more they didn't forget how to put the bullet where they wanted it to go.

Most of those women that I still run into now and then in town still prefer the revolver and are still shooting them. I don't know if they went on to get the CHL when it first came out or not but my wife did.

I trained her too, she's simply deadly with her S&W 686 4", has killed deer with one of my S&W Model 29's, but prefers to carry a Walther PPK in .380 because it fits in her "clutch" lmao.

TH


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

boltmaster said:


> she can get all rounds off from inside her purse.


I've heard that comment several times, and it still amazes me that its still used.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Got two revolvers sitting in the safe if anybody is every at PSE they are more than welcome to let their lady try them out. They also just offered a ladies only shooting class that was open to non-members as well. Wife took the class so she would have the credit to take the level II class and enjoyed it and learned more than she thought she would. She would be in the lower % you mentioned and only carries semi-auto. The class was max size of 10 ladies and she said it was from first time shooters to women like her who just enjoy shooting. She liked that all ladies exchanged numbers to have a shoot monthly at the range, which is also offered for members of PSE a ladies day each month.


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

Let her buy what SHE'S comfortable with.THEN..put HER with a Instructor that will show HER the pros n cons of HER weapon of choice.Then let HER decide from there.Keep her proficient with whatever SHE chooses.
A good Instructor will also tell her that " on your person " is better than in your purse.And as stated....a G26 will fire twice from inside a purse before it has to come out for malfunction clearing.She will know how to clear that if the Instructor is doing his job. Just my .02 cents from my experience.Oh...and you wife and kids should be trained on how to operate ALL weapons kept in the house.For safety and protection reasons.
Give Instructor Paul White a look at www.tacpsolutions.com for all your training needs.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

My wife bought a S&W M&P Bodyguard 380. Not fun to shoot. Has a purpose but not fun at the range. Definitely not good for a first gun. She then bought a M&P Shield 9mm. Loves the gun. I liked it so much that I bought the same thing in a 40. We hit the range every week. She can't get enough of shooting.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Bought my wife an SP101 3" for Christmas, but even with .38s, she's just okay with it. Can't imagine what she would do with .357 rounds. On the other hand, she really liked the M&P in 9mm that we rented at G2G. I'd hate to trade out that Ruger for one though. I really like the SP101.


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

Saturday night special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

My advice have her hold the gun and try the action. We found that the small semi's have such tight springs my wife could not work the actions. Because of this we went with a revolver in .38. It is not fun to shoot, but light and easy to operate if she ever needs it.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Worm Drowner said:


> Bought my wife an SP101 3" for Christmas, but even with .38s, she's just okay with it. Can't imagine what she would do with .357 rounds. On the other hand, she really liked the M&P in 9mm that we rented at G2G. I'd hate to trade out that Ruger for one though. I really like the SP101.


Da Boss also has an Sp101. I replaced the main spring to lower the trigger pull and put on a Crimson Trace grip. I also load it with 38 special defense load for lady, 110 grain (pink looking box) that has low recoil. Da Boss likes it.


----------

